# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ

## Panos123

Τις τελευταιες βδομαδες πριν κοιμηθω εκει που κλεινω τα ματια και παει να με πιασει ο υπνος βλεπω αλλοκοτες εικονες ή ακουω ηχους και φωνες?το ιδιο παθαινω και πριν ξυπνησω.μονο σαυτες τις φασεις το παθαινω..μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος στο τι ειναι αυτο και πως αντιμετωπιζεται?

----------


## pavlosla

πηγαινε σε ενα ψυχιατρο για σιγουρια

----------


## freskonero

νευρολογο ψυχιατρο..η σκετο νευρολογο. νομιζω εχω διαβασει γιαυτο καπου αλλα δεν ειμαι γιατρος.

----------


## nikos2

ειναι φυσιολογικο, ειναι ενα μπερδεμα του ξυπνιου με του κοιμισμενου. αλλοι ακουνε μουσικη κτλ 
συμβαινει γιατι οταν πας για υπνο δεν κοιμασαι αμεσως οπως και οταν ξυπνας δεν ξυπνας αμεσως. ουσιαστικα ειναι ονειρα

----------


## freskonero

αν ωστοσο,υπαρχουν κ αλλα συμπτωματα πουεμεις δεν ξερουμε, ας δεις νευρολογο. αρκετοι εχουν το συγκεκριμενο,αλλα μπρεινα υπαρχει κ λογος αν υπαρχουν κ αλλα συμπτωματα

----------

